
Ask HN: What are the best podcasts about startups/entrepreneurship? - bryk
I haven&#x27;t had great success finding educational podcasts about the startups&#x2F;entrepreneurship world. I&#x27;m looking for podcasts about startups&#x2F;entrepreneurship that might be interesting.
======
notlukesky
There are way to many specific ones. The best by far on general
entrepreneurship and startups is How I Built This with Guy Raz on NPR:

[https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-
this](https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-this)

There are legions on specific subject areas like SaaS or tech companies like
The SaaS Podcast by Omer Khan and SaaSTR:

[https://saasclub.io/saas-podcast/](https://saasclub.io/saas-podcast/)

[https://www.saastr.com/podcasts/](https://www.saastr.com/podcasts/)

If you are interested in say startups all over the world like Tech Tonic by
FT:

[https://www.ft.com/tech-tonic-podcast](https://www.ft.com/tech-tonic-podcast)

------
brudgers
YC has a podcast. I am not saying it is the best. It just seems somewhat
relevant.
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/category/podcast/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/category/podcast/)

------
mtmail
I enjoy [https://bootstrapped.fm/](https://bootstrapped.fm/) and
[https://roguestartups.com](https://roguestartups.com)

